#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Pattaya Custom Car Bike and sound show

## dirtydog

Now as can be expected in Thailand loads of planning went into this and we all looked eagerly forward to this event when Pattaya City Hall announced it yesterday, you can view the thread *Here (Pattaya - Big Bike and Sound System Show at Bali Hai Port)*, so with 24 hours notice, no signs up in Pattaya, the road from Royal Cliff blocked off I can't imagine the attendence was that good, they also stated over 200 custom cars, I should mention with everybody else parking there there wasn't enough room for more than 50 of them, but lets not let facts get in the way of a good news story from Pattaya City Hall.

So off I went to view these custom cars and bikes, coming from Jomtien I dumbly took the Royal Cliff route and found it was blocked about 2 km from Bali Hai pier, damn good start that was, so I drove back and went to Pattaya 3rd road and went there that way, signs are such good things, shame Thais don't think of them and are willing to waste so many peoples time, hey fokers, we aint all gonna be reincarnated.

So lets have a look at the bikes first, there was about 30 there when I got there, some were pretty damn smart and some were as old as blackgang himself.

This old beast had a lizard skin or snake skin type paint job, loads of weaving type stuff on it, a bit too weird for my tastes.



The seat had a type of birds nest under it, ie eggs and twigs.

----------


## jandajoy

And........

----------


## dirtydog

So lets have a look at something a bit sexy, I have no idea if this is based on a proper bike or something that has been made from scratch, looked pretty damn good to me though.





This would get any Thai girl to drop her knickers, wouldn't it?

----------


## dirtydog

It seems Sir Burr is in town and has entered his bike into the Pattaya Gay Bike Competition, I am sure he will do well.

----------


## dirtydog

Now we move onto the S&M Guys and their bikes.



WTF is this type of bike?

----------


## dirtydog

Some 80 year old bike that probably friskoefrankie bought new when he was a teenager  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

They had about 10 old beasty bikes, probably about as powerfull as your modern day Japanese 150cc bike is nowadays, but hell, it keeps the oldies happy.

----------


## jandajoy

Looks like a good day out. Wish I'd been there.
Any one on 2 wheels has my respect.

----------


## EmperorTud

> This would get any Thai girl to drop her knickers, wouldn't it?


So would a 500THB note.

----------


## dirtydog

They reckon it is going to be a weekly event, I reckon they are dumb, 1 day before announcement in one of the local papers and no street signs or anything else aint gonna make this a mamoth event each week, also it is lacking in parking for visitors, the Royal Cliff end of the road is blocked off, they aint gonna be doing this next weekend, it aint worth it to anybody.

----------


## jandajoy

> So would a 500THB note.


Not for you.   :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

They also had some right old tatty pieces of crap that were refered to as bikes, no idea why this piece of crap was there.

----------


## dirtydog

Some of you older Americans may remember this bike from your special forces days  :Smile: 



I find it amazing that they can keep something running that is like 60 odd years old.

----------


## jandajoy

basic physics.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Some of the trucks had a few speakers and other stuff, if I was a teenager I would think this was great, probably.



No idea what this stuff is in the back of his truck.

----------


## chinthee

^Well, there is no nice way to describe what a truck or car like that would be called in America.  Either a spic-mobile, or a niggered-up ride.  At least the spics provide some entertainment with the air shock antics, but the blacks just blast rap at top volume so you can't even talk on your mobile one block away.

----------


## jandajoy

DUFF DUFF trucks with Coyote dancers grinding it on the back.

----------


## anto2

Sorry i missed it .Will look out for it next week .

----------


## dirtydog

Even the little trucks had a ton of speakers on them.

----------


## dirtydog

A slightly bigger blue truck with even more speakers on it, bet you would love to have these guys as neighbours  :Sad:

----------


## mrsquirrel

That is a Thai custom special?


Did you see the cock bike there?



That is a Bros engine - either a 400 or 650. It's in a Steed frame - drops right in

----------


## dirtydog

Some of the trucks had pretty good spray jobs done on them.



And not too many speakers.

----------


## dirtydog

If you only have a small car don't worry, those wiley Thais will find somewhere to put a speaker or 2 so you can listen to your favourite songs whilst stuck in a Pattaya traffic jam.



Nice paint job on this one and I do like those sort of doors.

----------


## jandajoy

Where do they get the money ???

----------


## dirtydog

This beast of a truck has obviously had a lot of money put into it.

----------


## jandajoy

Bloody Hell!
Did you here these things in action?

----------


## a. boozer

> Some of you older Americans may remember this bike from your special forces days 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that they can keep something running that is like 60 odd years old.


Don't know about the Americans, it looks remarkably like a side valve BSA to me!

D.D. You should be ashamed of yourself, a Brit not reckognising a good old Beeza! (Only joking, you were probably playing with a Raleigh Chopper when the M.O.D. were selling these off!).

----------


## dirtydog

^American special forces seconded to the SAS?




> Did you hear those things in action?


Only one, that was enough, all my insides were being vibrated, not very nice, did get a video of that one but I should imagine the sound is way too distorted, several others offered to turn on their systems whilst I was taking pictures but I turned them down.

A couple more tricked out trucks.

----------


## jandajoy

Rolls of kitchen towell stored in the back?

----------


## dirtydog

A few more trucks from the show.

This truck reminds me of a hearse.



The A Team get a new truck for Pattaya whoring?



The Dukes of Hazard get a new truck.



I wonder how much has into this truck  :Sad:

----------


## jandajoy

bizarre, but vaguely fascinating.

----------


## jaiyenyen

> Rolls of kitchen towell stored in the back?


Maybe they are used to mop up the blood after your ears start bleeding.

----------


## Rigger

I wonder if them speakers are water proof

----------


## Spin

> Thais will find somewhere to put a speaker or 2 so *you* can listen to your favourite songs whilst stuck in a Pattaya traffic jam.


You mean everybody else has to listen to your favourite songs :Sad:

----------


## Texpat

Interesting cars/trucks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I wonder if they can turn it down a little?

Where do they put their groceries when they go shopping?

----------


## Gerbil

If you point all the speakers backwards, do you go faster?  :bunny3:

----------


## dirtydog

Well down to the last custom truck now, didn't particulary like this one.



Nice doors.



A few speakers.



The inside of the truck.

----------


## blackgang

> I find it amazing that they can keep something running that is like 60 odd years old.


Begging your pardon sir, but that appears to be a Brit wartime bike, it is no WLA Harley or Indian.

----------

